# Shallow Sport 24V owners...



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Tell me a little about your boat.

1) Engine brand/size
2) Cruise speed at 4000-4200 RPMS
3) Fuel mileage at cruise
4) Top end speed WOT
5) Draft at rest, straight take off plane on hard bottom depth
6) Where you fish and why you like it?
7) What do you not like about it?

Thanks


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

1. Etec - 225

2. 26 to 30 mph

3. 7 to 9 gph

4. 42 mph 

5. 8 1/2"draft.. 11 to 12" hole shot

6. I fish from POC to Baffin regularly. It gets me where I need to go...It can run in 5" of water and keeps on movin.

7. I like the shallow water capability, and being able to get thru some rough water when the situation arises. Been in some purty rough stuff and the boat surprised me.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow, I am suprised at your answers on #2 and 5 but also #3...

I was hoping for #2 to be in the 35-40 mph range and figured #5 was in the 10" draft to 15"+ hole shot... now for the #3, 7-9 gph... that sounds really good!! I just want to be going faster than #2. 

Do you think you could pull a lightweight tuber or skier with it? LOL.. don't ask.. just answer that question.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> wow, I am suprised at your answers on #2 and 5 but also #3...
> 
> I was hoping for #2 to be in the 35-40 mph range and figured #5 was in the 10" draft to 15"+ hole shot... now for the #3, 7-9 gph... that sounds really good!! I just want to be going faster than #2.


Who's on 2nd? :spineyes:
I need to take a #2 now.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

InfamousJ I am in the market for the same exact boat and have been curious about the exact questions that you asked! I too am curious about the Skier/Tuber question. 

Thanks!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Speckwrangler said:


> InfamousJ I am in the market for the same exact boat and have been curious about the exact questions that you asked! I too am curious about the Skier/Tuber question.
> 
> Thanks!


Cool.. 

I have narrowed it down to the Haynie HO (better speed less shallow) or the SS 24V (less speed better shallow). Not sure what I want to give up yet, shallow or speed. LMAO I want them both!!

The HO may be the leader though as I like speed and will just have to deal with the shallow, maybe an old beat up scooter for under $5k later down the road..


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Pm *ShallowSport24* about his, i just detailed his and it seems like a heck of a rig!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I would go for the Shallow Sport just a nicer boat.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

is this a serious question?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

TKoenig said:


> Pm *ShallowSport24* about his, i just detailed his and it seems like a heck of a rig!


call him and tell him to get on here :rotfl:

I do need more data... I can't see going 30 or less at 4k+ rpm's... :tongue:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> is this a serious question?


yep, you got a serious post with advice for once in yore life? 

and before you go yelling about a bunch of other models you've ridden in one time.. I need high sides.. 2 little kids to take out.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> yep, you got a serious post with advice for once in yore life?


I do. I just didn't want to waste it on a non-serious thread.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

you have to ride in both. that is the only way to know for sure. it was an easy choice for me after that.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> yep, you got a serious post with advice for once in yore life?
> 
> and before you go yelling about a bunch of other models you've ridden in one time.. *I need high sides.. 2 little kids to take out.*


if that is your concern, go with the shallowsport. I take my two kids (8 and 6) on a 19' shoalwater cat.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

:brew:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

J,

What about the Haynie Big Foot? it's a foot shorter, but there is a lot of room on that boat. Not as fast as an HO but fast enough and runs pretty shallow. My neighbor in JB has one and I have been pretty impressed with it.

BTW. Not knocking the SS as they make a great boat, but that is a little slow.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

The big foot from what I gather is not but a few inches difference either way... am I that technical in need for a few inches difference? Well, when or if I get stuck on a bar with an HO then yeah, the Big Foot would have been the boat... but if I am running the ICW for a long run to a special spot that holds 9 pound trout every cast... then that HO will let me fish ahead of a big foot owner.  Give and take...

And I agree, that is way to slow for cruise in my book.. I could handle cruising 35-36-37 maybe, would love to have at least 40... but not 30 or less. The SS is rated for 300 hp while Haynie is 250.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

What about the Southshore 24 VDRT ? Shallow draft,smooth, dry and custom built to your specs.Also rated to 300 hp


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

how high are the sides?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> The big foot from what I gather is not but a few inches difference either way... am I that technical in need for a few inches difference? Well, when or if I get stuck on a bar with an HO then yeah, the Big Foot would have been the boat... but if I am running the ICW for a long run to a special spot that holds 9 pound trout every cast... then that HO will let me fish ahead of a big foot owner.  Give and take...
> 
> And I agree, that is way to slow for cruise in my book.. I could handle cruising 35-36-37 maybe, would love to have at least 40... but not 30 or less. The SS is rated for 300 hp while Haynie is 250.


Sometimes an inch can make all the difference between calling a tow boat and fishing. 

A Bigfoot will cruise high 30's at 4200 with a Merc 225. At least my neighbor's will. It tops out in the 53-54 range.

It's your money, but it's a nice middle ground between the HO and SS.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Props Props Props....all of our shallowsports that come from the factory come with a CFX from powertech (coastal flats) obv these props are built to focus on hole shot and shallowater performance...If any of our customers are ok with getting up in a foot and want more top end...no problem...we can go to the OFX style to get more top end speed righ off the bat.....these boats can be tweeked to fit your style....We just had a 24 V leave the shop with a 250 SHO with the OFX prop he is getting 53 at WOT and at 3800 he is running 38mph....It's a hard debate bc you never REALLY know what these guys are running when they make these posts and some of these guys may be completely content with their performance
I can't stress enough how much you guys must take a ride in every boat you are interested in and then decide on you own....then once you decide which boat fits your needs...we can always play with props to fit your wants

COle


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Coastline Marine said:


> 24 V leave the shop with a 250 SHO with the OFX prop he is getting 53 at WOT and at 3800 he is running 38mph


now that I could live with...  how much was this setup out the door?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I have only heard good things about the Yamaha SHO's but they are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> What about the Southshore 24 VDRT ? Shallow draft,smooth, dry and custom built to your specs.Also rated to 300 hp


If looks have anything to do with your decision this boat and the Haynie would be out the door (IMHO) hard on the eyes.Shallow Sport or even the Mosca would be my picks.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> now that I could live with...  how much was this setup out the door?


probably around 50k. chump change for you.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> probably around 50k. chump change for you.


49.9 and I am in!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I really dont see a 24v doin 58 WOT...I know a few guys that have em and have tried several different props...and all have gotten at most to the mid 40's to 48mph...Would like to see a video of that one doing 58mph...The only draw back in my opinion with the S.S. 24v....is the amount of drag the hull has...the faster you go it feels as if the drag increases. Its a great boat...but not one to get you there in a hurry.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> I really dont see a 24v doin 58 WOT...I know a few guys that have em and have tried several different props...and all have gotten at most to the mid 40's to 48mph...Would like to see a video of that one doing 58mph...The only draw back in my opinion with the S.S. 24v....*is the amount of drag the hull has*...the faster you go it feels as if the drag increases. Its a great boat...but not one to get you there in a hurry.


You ain't joking... they throw a bigger wake than most wakeboard boats I have been on.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

how high are the sides on an SCB topcat?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

reelthreat said:


> You ain't joking... they throw a bigger wake than most wakeboard boats I have been on.


That answers the skiing part of the question.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> how high are the sides on an SCB topcat?


Now you're trolling.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> how high are the sides on an SCB topcat?


knee high to a grasshopper


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> You ain't joking... they throw a bigger wake than most wakeboard boats I have been on.


My 21V throws the smallest wake I have ever seen on a vhull. Stick to wake boarding if that's what you know.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Now you're trolling.




guess I'll have to go the scooter and ski boat route... didn't want two boats for my needs. 

had a ski boat and a shoalwater laguna before


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Two boats aren't bad. I have a 22' Whaler for family stuff, jetties, and near shore. But my little B2 tunnel is a shallow water fishing machine.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> My 21V throws the smallest wake I have ever seen on a vhull. Stick to wake boarding if that's what you know.


We are talking about the 24V not the 21V. I have not been on the 21V but I can say without a question the 24V throws a huge wake because I have been fishing on one for 3 years. I would not make a false statement, BOY.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> We are talking about the 24V not the 21V. I have not been on the 21V but I can say without a question the 24V throws a huge wake because I have been fishing on one for 3 years. I would not make a false statement, BOY.


3 years? so what is the setup and what are the performance numbers?


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

reelthreat said:


> We are talking about the 24V not the 21V. I have not been on the 21V but I can say without a question the 24V throws a huge wake because I have been fishing on one for 3 years. I would not make a false statement, BOY.


 Yeah, it throws a real tsunami of a wake there...lol.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Cool Hand said:


> If looks have anything to do with your decision this boat and the Haynie would be out the door (IMHO) hard on the eyes.Shallow Sport or even the Mosca would be my picks.


Just remember......as we say in the motorcycle world " Chrome don't get ya home boy! "......same can be said for the boating world.Fancy and shiny don't always mean better.And........beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Skeeter 24BAY JUST SAYIN!!! But what does a newb know..If you want to go out in a Skeeter 24 Bay let me know or pm me. Especially after watching that Shallow Sport video. Don't get me wrong shallow sports are cool boats in the niche segment of there smaller crafts.


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

ST.SIMONS said:


> Skeeter 24BAY JUST SAYIN!!! But what does a newb know..If you want to go out in a Skeeter 24 Bay let me know or pm me. Especially after watching that Shallow Sport video. Don't get me wrong shallow sports are cool boats in the niche segment of there smaller crafts.


Actually their niche is shallow water, as is evident in that video by the flat hole-shot, flat turns and skinny running draft (hence the small wake displaced for a boat that size).

The SS and a Skeeter are apples and oranges...


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Shallow sport 24mod v is a great boat. 21mod v low side would be the nuts. They dont build it. Thats way I have SCB StingRay 175hp On Order.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Nocturnal said:


> Actually their niche is shallow water, as is evident in that video by the flat hole-shot, flat turns and skinny running draft (hence the small wake displaced for a boat that size).
> 
> The SS and a Skeeter are apples and oranges...


And what exactly is there running draft? And exactly what is the skinniest amount of water that they get up in? No one has ever been able to show me or prove that these boats get up in or run in the amount of water that people say they do. Just sayin. I believe they are shallow boats but I question the numbers that some throw around on here.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Water barely over the top of my stingeree boots (+/- 13") on hard sand, 225 E-Tec and a 4 blade prop, got moving a little to push some water in the tunnel then hammered it. Jumped right up on plane and hauled *** back to the dock. Couldn't be simpler. And hauling *** is a relative term for all you haynie and scb fellas out there.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Nocturnal said:


> Yeah, it throws a real tsunami of a wake there...lol.


Yeah, the basic model with no add ons, one guy, no fuel, no coolers full of ice and beer/food/fish, and no live well going and it does not throw a monster wake but it does have a wake.

Now add 3 or 4 people, cooler of fish/food/beer, a full tank of gas, raised console, gear, and whatever else you take fishing and the wake is huge. And don't say "why do you have all that stuff and people" it is a 24' boat and is meant to carry a ton of junk and be comfortable. A scooter is meant for 1 or 2 people lightly loaded.

I never said it does not run shallow or perform bad I just said it throws a big wake.



InfamousJ said:


> 3 years? so what is the setup and what are the performance numbers?


One has a 250 rude, raised console and just about every other gadget you could think of and the other 225 yama, raised console but other than that pretty basic.

Both run similar loaded down

Cruising around 30
WOT low to mid 40s
draft around 12"
never really tested what it needs to get up but they get up in 2' no problem and run in knee deep no problem

They are great family boats and real smooth and pretty dry.


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

ST.SIMONS said:


> And what exactly is there running draft? And exactly what is the skinniest amount of water that they get up in? No one has ever been able to show me or prove that these boats get up in or run in the amount of water that people say. they do. Just sayin. I believe they are shallow boats but I question the numbers that some throw around on here.


You would be smart to question the numbers thrown around in here because 90% of them are BS.

Shallow Sport claims an 11" floating draft and a 6" running draft for this model which is a modified V/quadrahedral hulled hybrid. It's a very lightweight composite/vacuum bagged hull.

Their claim seems reasonable to me and in line with what I've seen on my neighbor's 24V. You can see the minimal bow rise on the hole-shot, so it can't be needing too much more water than the 11" draft to get up. Probably 15"-18"?

What's unreasonable to me are some of the popular manufacturers who post in this forum who claim 10"-12" drafts or hole-shots for 23' or 24' V-hulls with 225-300hp outboards on extended transoms and setback jackplates.

I've had to get out and personally push some of these over nearly knee-deep flats. The hard sand hole shots are more like 24"+ while digging a trench on these boats.

The best thing anyone interested in a specific hull can do is get a ride on the boat they want and actually test the manufacturer or owner's claims.

There is seemingly more BS among bay boat owners and builders than there is among fellow fishermen...


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

That maybe be the best quote i have ever read on 2cool!!!



Nocturnal said:


> You would be smart to question the numbers thrown around in here because 90% of them are BS.
> 
> Shallow Sport claims an 11" floating draft and a 6" running draft for this model which is a modified V/quadrahedral hulled hybrid. It's a very lightweight composite/vacuum bagged hull.
> 
> ...


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Nocturnal said:


> You would be smart to question the numbers thrown around in here because 90% of them are BS.
> 
> Shallow Sport claims an 11" floating draft and a 6" running draft for this model which is a modified V/quadrahedral hulled hybrid. It's a very lightweight composite/vacuum bagged hull.
> 
> ...


You stole the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*24 Haynie Cat (Very Preliminary #'s)*



InfamousJ said:


> Tell me a little about your boat.
> 
> Haynie 24 Cat
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*shallow sport*

I have been running my 21v sence 2005 so I would think my opinion could be considered fact. Draft w/65 gal of fuel and 2 peolpe @ 11" jump on plane w/ suzuki 175 4 stroke in about 12" with the same load. I'm not reel sure about the (wake) i'm always looking where i'm going not where i've been. LOL fuel usage w/175 is @ 5.2 gph Top end at wot is 39-40. I will say this there is no other boat out there that I would care to change to for family or to guide out of. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## toolmankan (Jun 26, 2008)

Shallow Sport 21v w/a Honda 4 Stroke 150 w/ cav plate. Motor weighs ~500lbs w/ oil.
I've done extensive research on my setup. As it is the point nearest the drain plugs that is the lowest part of the boat, I measure my depth from there. Hull requires 12" to float in (the tops of my self bail tubes are just breaking the surface). I've heard others float an inch or so less with a 2 stroke and the tubes are half or all the way out of the water, but I've never witnesses this. I always have a full tank (65 gallons = ~ 400 lbs). My motor will only pick up water with the jack plate 5" up. The leaves 3" of skeg below the bottom of the hull (i've run a 6' level under the boat to measure all of the this) when the motor is tucked or inverted as it is when getting on plane. When level, the skeg is 1"-2". 
So, floating, ready to take off on the south shoreline first thing in the morning after browsing an initial spot your boat is full. I've got myself and 2 guys on board, plus 100 lbs of ice, beer, water and other ****. I need 15" to float (skeg included). I've measured my depth multiple instances before jumping up and have determined that I need 18"-20" (depending on bottom) to jump. I might be able to make an inch or so less, but I've done that bottom destroying routine and prefer my lower unit and prop to a couple inches of water. I have a 4 blade prop that Baumann put cupping in the tips for me. The diameter of the prop is close to 13" after trimming to get my RPM's back up to 6000-62000 @wot. 15 pitch. Also, my motor doesn't have the neck breaking initial torque that 2 strokes have, so that has to be considered. A 2 stroke with torque can probably whip you on top faster, and thus shave a couple drag inches.
Not sure how shallow on plane exactly, but i've been scary shallow before. I would say 6 - 8 inches though easy. The scary time I think I was 5" (hard sand bottom)because the boat felt like it was coming off plane. Luckily I made it to the channel before I lost it. I've walked through some shoreline flats in ankle to just over depth and then run through them just to see and had no problems, but I've never measured the water. Also remember, my numbers are a full boat.
I think a lot of folks guess on depth. You'd be surprised how deep some shallow looking/feeling water will actual measure out too. I know I have been. 
One thing to mention: If you are in 8", run across a sand bar that pulls you off of plane and then boat sits down in the 8" of water, you have to come up with 4" of water to get the boat floating again. That's the tricky part about these boats that will run much shallower than they'll float. The scooters don't have this problem as much. They can all float in 4" (i guess).
I don't have a gph gauge, but I average 3.5 mpg on my trips. I track my traveled distances each time on my gps and fill up when I'm done. I like that I can cover 120 miles in a weekend and still have 1/4 tank of gas left.
I had the prop worked to be able to jump shallower. In doing so I lost some top end speed. My best top end (heavy) is 39 (6000 rpm). Haven't checked it empty with a half a tank of gas. I generally cruise at 30 (4800-5000 rpm), and prefer 22mph as it is more enjoyable to talk to your buddies and enjoy where you are and what's going on around you. Some guys like speed though. I admit there are occasions when I wish I had another 5mph, but that's generally only when I'm coming in 20 miles or so.
The nice thing is once you play with the boat, you'll find how to tweak the tilt/trim and jack numbers to perform that way you want for each situation.
I like that I can keep it on plane at 17mph. At that point it does throw a wake. Otherwise, I don't think it does.
I use it to pull the kids on a tube right now (not skiing yet). 

Remember, my numbers are real world fishing conditions (full boat). Also, my Honda makes a difference in weight (more by 50lbs) and jumping torque (less) and therefore the numbers might be slightly different than someone with a 2 stroke.
Also, most manufacturers display/claim numbers with half tanks or less, and one person, no ice, no gear.

Good Luck.
p.s. picture shows some of what I'm talking about when measuring. Additionally, the motor is not jacked up high in the pic and the angle of the photo doesn't present the height of the prop accurately against the bottom of the boat. The pic is just the point out some of the reference points.
Line across the transom indicates my typical water line.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

toolmankan said:


> Shallow Sport 21v w/a Honda 4 Stroke 150 w/ cav plate. Motor weighs ~500lbs w/ oil.
> I've done extensive research on my setup. As it is the point nearest the drain plugs that is the lowest part of the boat, I measure my depth from there. Hull requires 12" to float in (the tops of my self bail tubes are just breaking the surface). I've heard others float an inch or so less with a 2 stroke and the tubes are half or all the way out of the water, but I've never witnesses this. I always have a full tank (65 gallons = ~ 400 lbs). My motor will only pick up water with the jack plate 5" up. The leaves 3" of skeg below the bottom of the hull (i've run a 6' level under the boat to measure all of the this) when the motor is tucked or inverted as it is when getting on plane. When level, the skeg is 1"-2".
> So, floating, ready to take off on the south shoreline first thing in the morning after browsing an initial spot your boat is full. I've got myself and 2 guys on board, plus 100 lbs of ice, beer, water and other ****. I need 15" to float (skeg included). I've measured my depth multiple instances before jumping up and have determined that I need 18"-20" (depending on bottom) to jump. I might be able to make an inch or so less, but I've done that bottom destroying routine and prefer my lower unit and prop to a couple inches of water. I have a 4 blade prop that Baumann put cupping in the tips for me. The diameter of the prop is close to 13" after trimming to get my RPM's back up to 6000-62000 @wot. 15 pitch. Also, my motor doesn't have the neck breaking initial torque that 2 strokes have, so that has to be considered. A 2 stroke with torque can probably whip you on top faster, and thus shave a couple drag inches.
> Not sure how shallow on plane exactly, but i've been scary shallow before. I would say 6 - 8 inches though easy. The scary time I think I was 5" (hard sand bottom)because the boat felt like it was coming off plane. Luckily I made it to the channel before I lost it. I've walked through some shoreline flats in ankle to just over depth and then run through them just to see and had no problems, but I've never measured the water. Also remember, my numbers are a full boat.
> ...


Excellant post w/ real world numbers ! Green to ya


----------

